

Facebook is testing blogging function like Medium.com - preya2k
https://www.facebook.com/notes/10205980772611637/

======
jinushaun
I remembered when Facebook first debuted and people were slowly migrating away
from MySpace and LiveJournal. Facebook did have a blogging feature which I
used, but then Facebook starting hiding useful old features (Notes, Events,
Photos, Groups, etc) as they focused more on status updates and I quickly
stopped blogging with Notes.

Funny to see Facebook come full circle on so many bad decisions made during
their "copy Twitter, make everything public" phase.

------
webwanderings
it will be very disruptive for Wordpress's casual bloggers.

